# Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz



## hecht99 (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

da ich viele Besatzfischprogramme in unserer Umgebung mehr als kritisch sehe bin ich auf der Suche nach eingermaßen seriösen Quellen, welche Mengen Zander bei uns so fressen...

Beim Durchwälzen meiner alten Bücher bin ich auf folgende Werte gestoßen: Um ein Kilo Körpergewicht zuzulegen, muss der Zander zwischen 4 und 10 Kilo Futterfisch zu sich nehmen (Unterschiede je nach Quelle). Einem 35er Besatzzander müssen also 4-10 kg Futterfisch zu Verfügung stehen, um in 2-3 Jahren ein 55er Portionsfisch (blödes Wort, aber in einer Vereinskalkulation nimmt man den ungefähr als Referenz) zu werden.

Jedoch kenne ich keinen Verein der seinen Satzfischen das nötige Futter dazu spendiert. Auf 100 Satzzander müssten demnach ungefähr eine halbe Tonne Futterfisch zur Verfügung stehen...

Habt ihr eventuell genauere Zahlen? Welche Futtermengen benötigt denn ein Zander in etwa? Gibt es Vereine, die sich darüber überhaupt Gedanken machen? Ich steh nämlich mit meinen "Behauptungen" zum mangelnden Weißfisch immer alleine da und werde nur belächelt.

Hinzu noch eine Frage nachgereicht: Wie viel kg Weißfisch pro Hektar Wasserfläche reproduzieren sich in einem trüben, nahrungsreichen Gewässer eigentlich von selbst?

 Das die Fragen nicht mit einem genauen Wert belegt werden können und äußere Einflüsse große Rollen spielen ist mir klar. Dennoch sind für mich eure Erfahrungen/Studien wahnsinnig interessant.


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz*

Ich weiß nichts über Vereinswirtschaft aber irgendwas stimmt an der Rechnung nicht. (Sie ist sogar noch viel zu gering mMn.)

- Gehen wir von einem 35cm Zander aus
 - Der Fisch braucht ca. 2 Jahre um 55cm zu erreichen
 - Meiner Erfahrung/Schätzung nach frisst der Zander täglich ca. 50g Fisch (eher sogar mehr)

 Bei 365 kämen wir auf 18kg Fisch im Jahr...bei 2 Jahren als 36 Kilo um 55cm zu erreichen respektive 1kg zuzunehmen.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz*

Ich denke das 4 bis 10kg Futter pro kg Zander ganz gut passen sollte. Dabei muss aber beachtet werden, dass Fische nicht 100% der Zandernahrung ausmachen, vor Allem bei kleinen Zandern und wenn Krebse vorkommen.


----------



## Sneep (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz*

Hallo, 
eine originelle Methode den Besatz zu berechnen.


  Sie funktioniert nur nicht. Was nutzt mir der Bedarf der Zander? Das sagt doch gar nichts aus, solange ich nicht weiß wie viel Nahrung vorhanden ist.


  Es ist zudem fast unmöglich eine Aussage zum Nahrungsbedarf bei Fischen zu machen. Als wechselwarme Tiere verbrauchen sie zur Energiegewinnung nur sehr wenig Nahrung. Ein hoher Anteil an der Nahrung wird zum Aufbau eigener Körpermaße verwendet.


  Fehlt Nahrung verhungert der Zander nicht, er legt aber nicht zu. Steht der Fisch im Futter, frisst er so viel er verdauen kann.
  Als Anhalt die Nahrungspyramide im Gewässer. Danach benötigt ein Raubfisch ca. 10 kg Beutefische um selber 1 kg zuzunehmen. Viel besser und auch einfacher ist es, den Korpulenzfaktor, also das Verhältnis von Länge zu Gewicht bei Beute und Räuber zu überwachen. Werden die Zander immer schlanker, signalisiert das entweder zu wenig Beute oder zu viele Zander.

  sneeP


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz*

Hi Sneep,
 wie siehst du das im Verhältnis zu meiner Rechnung?

Ich meine...ein Zander braucht sich am Tag ja nur 2 Grundel reinzupfeiffen, demnach hätte er die 10kg locker in 6 Monaten gefressen.

BG
 Alex


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Hinzu noch eine Frage nachgereicht: Wie viel kg Weißfisch pro Hektar Wasserfläche reproduzieren sich in einem trüben, nahrungsreichen Gewässer eigentlich von selbst?
> 
> Das die Fragen nicht mit einem genauen Wert belegt werden können und äußere Einflüsse große Rollen spielen ist mir klar. Dennoch sind für mich eure Erfahrungen/Studien wahnsinnig interessant.



 Das sind die Grundsätzlichen Fragen die sich Jeder der mit Besatz zu tun hat stellen muss, oder sollte.

 Die Erträge der Gewässer an Weißfisch sind sehr unterschiedlich.

 Bei gr0eren Gewässern aber meist nicht so hoch, wie viele Vermuten.
 Nehmen wir mal bei Euch 200 KG Ha Futterfisch an, dann verteilen die sich auf Kormoran, Angler, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen, Wels und vielleicht auch noch auf größere AAle und Barsche.
 Die Erträge sind sehr unterschiedlich von unter 50Kg bis um 1000 Kg je Ha bilden dann die Grundlage für die Raubfische.
 Da wird schnell klar das saubere Baggerseen oft nur Einzeltiere ernähren oder erzeugen können.


 Als Faustregel gilt das bei jeder Stufe von fressen und gefressen werden, nur 10 % in Masse umgewandelt werden. 

 Wobei Wachstum ja erst dann erzielt wird, wenn die Grundversorgung überschritten wird.
 Viel Besatz, bringt da magere Fische aber behindert das Wachstum.


----------



## Sneep (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz*

Hallo Hecht 99,

Du hast doch nicht einen haltbaren Wert für deine  Berechnung.Damit hast du Ergebnisse, die um ein 10-faches auseinanderdriften können bei deiner Berechnung.
Vor allen Dingen ist nicht nicht einmal der nachhaltige Ertrag  bekannt. 
Zur Angebotsseite hast du null Informationen.
Beim nachhaltigen Ertrag darf ich nur Beutefische ansetzen, die von der Körperform und der Grösse vom Zander genutzt werden können.
Du kannst nur etwas berechnen, wenn du die Ausgangsdaten hast. Das Ergebnis kann nicht besser sein  als die Ausgangsdaten.
Das ist völlig untauglich zur Besatz-Ermittlung. Davon abgesehen muss man dabei ein möglichst weites Spektrum beachten beim Zanderbesatz. 
-Reproduziert die Art?
-Überleben diese Jungtiere den Winter.
-Wie sind die Auswirkungen auf konkurierende Räuber.
-Verschiebt sich das Artenspektrum zu ungunsten schlanker Arten. 

Wie wirkt sich das besetzen von Beutearten auf die anderen Arten und das Gewässer aus.

Du gehst sehr statisch an die Sache heran. Zur Erinnerung: Im Gewässer sind schon Fische drin, auch ohne Besatz. Die besetzten Beutearten werden sich nicht nur vom Zander fressen lassen, sondern alle möglichen Einflüsse auf das Gewässer nehmen.

Ein Zoodirektor kann so berechnen was seine Tiere am Tag verbrauchen.
Der Fischotter im Gehege ist berechenbar. Das ist ein Angelgwässer aber nicht, hier bewegt sich alles.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz*

Du hast aber ja auch noch nach Erfahrungen gefragt.

 Da scheint man beim Zanderbesatz recht erfolgreich viel Geld verbrennen zu können.
 Der Zander vermehrt sich halt super wenn die Bedingen für Ihn stimmen, und der Hecht Ihm da Raum lässt.
 Aber der Hecht und Wels sind besser und vielseitiger an die Bedingungen angepasst, als der Warmwasserfisch Zander dessen Brut nicht einmal Licht verträgt und oft wie die Karpfen nicht durchkommt.
 Klar das man mit größeren Besatzfischen da selbst in einem Hechtgewässer  einige Zander durchbekommt.
 Fakt ist aber auch das der Hecht sich reguliert, während der Zander so böse bei Kleinfischen eingreifen kann, das selbst der eigene Nachwuchs kaum noch aufkommt.

 Ich denke meist bringt der Raubfischbesatz fast gar nichts, sondern bringt halt nur alles durcheinander, was sonst viel besser abgestimmt ineinandergreift.
 Bei uns wurden die Fänge nicht schlechter als schon mein Vorgänger den Raubfischbesatz fast völlig einstellte.
 Gerade beim Zander sollte man sich genau der Bedingungen im Gewässer und der Besatzmenge bewusst sein.
 Das ist kein harmloser Karpfen oder eine doofe Refo, wo es wenig macht ob man nun 5kg oder 50 Kg je Ha besetzt.

 Das ist eine beliebte aber meist fremde Art, die dort wo die Bedingungen passten durchaus sehr erfolgreich angesiedelt werden kann.
 (Neben der Schwarzmundgrundel ist es wohl der Zander, der  Invasiv bei den Fischen wirken kann)


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie viel frisst der Zander? - Zanderbesatz*

Futterfisch zum Zander besetzten,ist immer falsch . Wenn nur den Raubfisch besetzen der zum Nahrungsangebot passt. In einem Hälterbecken mag es noch passen, Menge x an Futterfisch zum Raubfisch dazu zu setzen. Aber im Teich versteckt sich der Fisch auch mal :g  
Wenn man ein Raubfisch Jungfräuliches Gewässer hat, reicht schon eine geringe Zahl einsömmeriger Zander um einen Bestand aufzubauen. Das in kleinen Seen ganze Jahrgänge von den älteren gefressen werden ist leider normal. dann heißt es wieder, das es keine Zander mehr gibt.


----------

